# Fish Identification



## Greenie (Jun 21, 2008)

Hi,
Can anyone tell me what sort of cichlid this is I have been told so far three different names, if anyone can help it would be most appreciated.

Greenie

The colour along the top of his dorsil fin is yellow it goes into his tail. it does not show up to much in the photo but it is a very bright yellow.

http://img247.imageshack.us/img247/7941 ... 030iv4.jpg


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2008)

Looks like an Ps. Elongatus of some type.
Which collection point im not sure of at the moment


----------



## omerta (Jun 20, 2008)

Greenie said:


> Hi,
> Can anyone tell me what sort of cichlid this is I have been told so far three different names, if anyone can help it would be most appreciated.
> 
> Greenie
> ...


yellow top mbamba


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

Agree with Labidochromis mbamba

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=737


----------



## Greenie (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your help, looks like I am at least starting to get on the right track to finding him some females.  Greenie


----------

